# 2002tii



## pawpaw (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a 1974 tii that experiences an increase in acceleration, after it warms up a bit. When I come to a red light and stop, the engine will idle up to 1200-1500rpm. If I ease out on the clutch while in gear and with the brake on, it will settle back down. 

Anyone know how to correct this idle increase??

Thanks

pawpaw


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

Do a search or ask the question on BMW 2002 FAQ They are a pretty good resource for '02 issues..Good luck


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

pawpaw said:


> I have a 1974 tii that experiences an increase in acceleration, after it warms up a bit. When I come to a red light and stop, the engine will idle up to 1200-1500rpm. If I ease out on the clutch while in gear and with the brake on, it will settle back down.
> 
> Anyone know how to correct this idle increase??
> 
> ...


The Tii is an injected model right? So your idle is too high. It slows down when you clutch out because you have put a load on the engine.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

tii's have mechanical fuel injection which requires a lot of regular maintenance. Get it cleaned up and it will idle just fine but the problem will return.


----------



## pawpaw (Sep 24, 2007)

woody underwood said:


> tii's have mechanical fuel injection which requires a lot of regular maintenance. Get it cleaned up and it will idle just fine but the problem will return.


Thanks Woody, I just had the fuel injection system cleaned and it runs great, but still idles up when I stop. I have it back in the shop for an alternator and they are looking into it again, just a puzzle.

Thanks again


----------

